# Bare Escentuals Make-up



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I just wanted to let you all know that I recently bought a sample kit of this bare escentual makeup & I Love the makeup.







I was quite skeptical at first because of the "powder" form. I like a maxium coverage foundation, which is why for the last 20 years (yikes) I have used Estee Lauder max. coverage foundation. For those not familiar, it is an almost paste like foundation. I wore this to cover up my freckles, that at 37 years old I'm sad to say have not gone away!







As I have gotten older, it has been quite blotchy looking on me. Well, I was surprised that the bare escentuals foundation covered even better than the estee lauder!







& it feels so much lighter! The powder is not like any other powder form you would think of - it sort of melts & blends with your skin. Hopefully that makes sense. I highly recommend that if you try it to use the Kabuki brush & get the Mineral Veil. And if you are getting older like me & your face is becoming drier as you age, your face may need more moisturizing. 








Good luck if you try it! I'm hooked now!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been wanting to try it for a long while now. I think you just sealed the deal for me! 








Whitney


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I love that stuff! I'm a former Estee Lauder girl myself. I need to get the Kabuki brush and see if I will like it even more, my brush is some other kind. Have you used their mascara or glosses? I've been wanting to, but Harley chewed through her leash and I had to spend my money on a new one. Where did you buy yours? It's been so long since I ordered mine i don't know where I will buy from when I restock.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just wanted to let you all know that I recently bought a sample kit of this bare escentual makeup & I Love the makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you happen to catch QVC yesterday? They had BE on with several new eye color kits. The color kits are a great way to "add" to your basics because they are usually less expensive than if purchased separately. I am so glad you like the makeup. Never in my life have I gotten so excited about a product. I will give you one really great tip...if you don't already have Nude Beach eyeshadow (glimmer) you have to get some. If you mix this with any other eyeshadow shades, you end up with a lighter version. It does not change the color, it just makes it into a pastel. I love it for highlighting my brow, then mixing with a darker color to wear on my lid, then using the darker color (not mixed) in the crease. You can also use it to tone down blush (some are just such strong colors) and add a bit of sparkle. You should check out the BE Addicts forum on delphi. They have so many wonderful tips to help you get started. BTW, I just got a baby buki and I love this brush. It's perfect for getting into those tight spots around the nose and eyes. It's my new favorite brush...and believe me I have them all!

For those of you considering using this line, keep in mind that there is a bit of a learning curve. Just keep saying to yourself less is more. You use very little product and "build" the coverage. You can always add more if you need greater coverage. If you use too much it will settle into lines and pores and look cakey and you will hate it. The key with this stuff is to use very little, build up the coverage by "buffing", and let your moisturizer sink into your skin before you apply the foundation.

Abbey, I forgot to mention, as you use the foundation over time you will find your skin more hydrated. It's so strange to say that a powder can hydrate your skin. I was a Clinique girl almost my entire adult life...I still use the 3 step every day, twice a day. But I have added Olay Regenerist serum to my routine as well as the BE. I've been using BE for about three years and I haven't looked back.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I love that stuff! I'm a former Estee Lauder girl myself. I need to get the Kabuki brush and see if I will like it even more, my brush is some other kind. Have you used their mascara or glosses? I've been wanting to, but Harley chewed through her leash and I had to spend my money on a new one. Where did you buy yours? It's been so long since I ordered mine i don't know where I will buy from when I restock.[/B]


When you get ready to order more product, there are several locations to check out. First, BE boutiques. If you go to their website, they are listed. If you don't have one near, many Sephora and Ulta locations carry BE, although not the entire line. You can also order from QVC and Sephora.com. And you can also call BE directly at their beauty hotline and order any of their products. If you are getting ready for a major purchase, the boutiques and beauty hotline have a "birthday" promotion that allows you to take 15% off your order. You have to ask. I think the beauty hotline honors this program. Also the boutiques (and possibly beauty hotline) have a frequent buyer program. I am fairly certain that they are still using the rewards. It's worth a call to check. 

As far as their glosses and mascaras go...love the glosses. I often wear them over top of lipsticks. My two favorite shades are nude (which has a bit of shimmer) and barefoot. My favorite mascara is the brushless wand. It is a very thin gel based formula that is a bit different to apply. I must say, though, I love my Chanel and Dior mascaras the best. Clinique makes a good lengthener now too. I have never purchased a BE mascara, I've only used the ones that have come in their color kits offered on QVC. Needless to say, I have a lot of mascara.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I love that stuff! I'm a former Estee Lauder girl myself. I need to get the Kabuki brush and see if I will like it even more, my brush is some other kind. Have you used their mascara or glosses? I've been wanting to, but Harley chewed through her leash and I had to spend my money on a new one. Where did you buy yours? It's been so long since I ordered mine i don't know where I will buy from when I restock.[/B]


I got my first kit from ebay. The lady let me substitute the warmth for another foundation, so I could try a sample of 3 shades instead of just 2. I think finding the right shade is key plus not using too much on your face. The kit included bisque, 3 foundation, & mineral veil, all in sample size plus the kabuki brush. Then once I established "my" shade I ordered from QVC. You could probably get a good deal on ebay, but watch the size of the containers.









Saltymalty, Do you know if there is a way to become a consultant for them? Like a Mary Kay consultant? I know other friends who are just as hooked & 1 friend said she has been wearing it for 6 years now. Where have I been?









I haven't gotten into more than the basics - bisque (concealer), foundation, & mineral veil. To me these are definately the must haves with the kabuki brush to apply the foundation! But I know it is going to get quite addicting! As I'm getting older, I'm tired of tucking at my face when applying makeup, so this is great. It almost painting on a canvas!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> I love that stuff! I'm a former Estee Lauder girl myself. I need to get the Kabuki brush and see if I will like it even more, my brush is some other kind. Have you used their mascara or glosses? I've been wanting to, but Harley chewed through her leash and I had to spend my money on a new one. Where did you buy yours? It's been so long since I ordered mine i don't know where I will buy from when I restock.[/B]



I love it and use it too! I _also _ used to use Estee Lauder foundation (coincidence) and definately like a fuller coverage foundation. As far as Mascara, I have their "Big Tease" and I like it, it came with a gift purchase I made for myself via QVC before last X-mas. I have bought Bare Escentuals from Sephora, QVC, and I bought a super cute makeup case from the Bare Escentuals catalogue itself. Mineral Veil is my favorite of their products. Their products are great for my skin, I have oily yet a bit dry skin & break out very easily- BE _never _ makes me break out. I saw BE on QVC last night too and just love watching it even though I don't need any new products-the women's faces just glow radiantly with that stuff and it's so natural looking!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Bare Essentuals for years. I'm a big fan too. I have a few broken capillaries from too much sun and this hides them without giving that appearance of heavy foundation. Great stuff!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=169564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about becoming a consultant. Everyone I've ever suggested BE to is a user still to this day. I could never go back to liquid foundation. I wonder if they would wholesale it to you and you could start up your own business. I don't believe that they have consultants like Mary Kay and Avon.

Has anyone here tried it and decided not to use it? Just curious......


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have been using it for over a year and absolutely love this stuff. The mineral veil powder is so good too - I am sold on this make-up. My 20 year old and 25 year old daughters use it too and also love it! They also have had great success with the shadows but I have never tried them. I have to order by mail because there is no store nearby and have found QVC to have the best prices!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am a product junky. i have never heard of this stuff, but I NEED to try it now with all these great reviews....I am off to Sephora.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been thinking about giving BE a try.. but I have one question.. how well does it work on extremely dry skin? My skin was dry when we lived in Texas but after being in Phoenix for almost two months my skin is parched and peeling. I'm slowly getting used to slathering on the lotion but my skin is still a mess. I prefer to wear makeup since I have rosacea to top it all off.. but everything just seems to accentuate the dry spots.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I had seen an infomercial about BE along with seeing a topic here about it. My hubby went to Charlotte about 6 months ago, and I asked him to see if he could get samples from their boutique there. Well, that didn't work out. We went to Atlanta for the Sugar bowl and I got to go to their boutique down there. I had a friend go with me, and we both loved it! I am a firm believer, and I have never been much of a make-up person.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I've been thinking about giving BE a try.. but I have one question.. how well does it work on extremely dry skin? My skin was dry when we lived in Texas but after being in Phoenix for almost two months my skin is parched and peeling. I'm slowly getting used to slathering on the lotion but my skin is still a mess. I prefer to wear makeup since I have rosacea to top it all off.. but everything just seems to accentuate the dry spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the extremely dry skin but they said on QVC's program that this makeup was great for those with rosacea. They said to just put bisque on the red spots, foundation, then mineral veil.









Those of you that want to just try the foundation & mineral veil without getting into the costs of the brushes & all - I picked up a brush from Target for $3.99 that works like the Kabuki brush.







It's by Studio tool & called the bronzing brush. It looks just like the BE kabuki brush & works as well. It might not last as long but it's worth a shot since the Kabuki brush is rather pricey.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never found any brush that works as well as the kabuki brush. The others seem to waste product too and as we, who use BE know, it's like powdered gold! lol! The kabuki is expensive, but well worth it and lasts for years. I do keep it in a plastic tube to prevent powder flying all over my makeup bag.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm an AVON lady. I don't make any money at it because I'm my best customer......but AVON is all I can afford right now








Mary


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> The kabuki is expensive, but well worth it and lasts for years.[/B]


Funny story about my kabuki.....I've had it for about 3 years. I actually wore BE for a few months before getting the Kabuki and it made ALL the difference in the world in the application. Anyway, back in the fall they came out with the smaller kabuki for use around the eyes, etc. I didn't want some of the stuff in the kit that QVC had, so I ordered it and I think maybe it came in a set with the full size kabuki. When that came I just put the larger one away and didn't really pay much attention to it. Recently one of my daughter's friends wanted a demo so I got out the new kabuki. In setting up for the demo I noticed that my kabuki has shrunk about 1/3 in length of the bristles. I think I've worn it out. I washed it really good and reshaped it and the thing has definately begun to show serious wear. Maybe I buff to much?? I don't know.......


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=169886
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say three years is a good run on a brush you use on your entire face everyday. I didn't think about the ends wearing off. I do know my daughter got this similar brush to a kabuki and the brush was much longer.maybe quarter of an inch or so. Powder went everywhere when I tried it. The kabuki is shorter than other similar ones and retains the powder so it spreads more evenly, I think.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> I've been thinking about giving BE a try.. but I have one question.. how well does it work on extremely dry skin? My skin was dry when we lived in Texas but after being in Phoenix for almost two months my skin is parched and peeling. I'm slowly getting used to slathering on the lotion but my skin is still a mess. I prefer to wear makeup since I have rosacea to top it all off.. but everything just seems to accentuate the dry spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have very dry skin and rosacea also. I have only been wearing BE a few months but it has made a huge difference in my skin. I was very skeptical about it at first. My fianceactually saw a commercial for it when he was flipping through the channels one night and brought it to my attention. He thought that it may help my skin and kept trying to get me to try it so I finally gave in. I wouldn't go back to the other brands for anything. It has helped hydrate my skin as well as help calm the rosacea. I would highly recommend that you at least give it a try. If you order the kit through BE and you don't like it you can return it for a full refund.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I've been thinking about giving BE a try.. but I have one question.. how well does it work on extremely dry skin? My skin was dry when we lived in Texas but after being in Phoenix for almost two months my skin is parched and peeling. I'm slowly getting used to slathering on the lotion but my skin is still a mess. I prefer to wear makeup since I have rosacea to top it all off.. but everything just seems to accentuate the dry spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem you have (Texas weather!) but I think BE has helped me. The tip of my nose used to peel the most, and also the skin on my forehead nearest my nose. I think the ingredients are gentle so that has helped, but also the application is very gentle. I used to put on liquid foundation with a sponge and rub it on. With the BE, I use the brush and barely feel it. I think all that rubbing before was drying to my skin. Also, you might try a lotion called Moisturel--its a life saver for me and desn't clog pores.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a grinder when it comes to the Kabuki brush...I love that thing and I have definitely worn my bristles down too! I adore the baby buki and the handi buki brushes. As a matter of fact, I prefer using the smaller kabuki to do my entire face, not just the eyes/nose areas. As for dry skin...I can tell you that I have very dry skin. BE is extremely hydrating. I'm not sure how this works, but my skin seems to retain moisture much better. I no longer get those dry flakey patches on my cheeks and my lips are no longer chapped (I use foundation on my lips before I apply lipstick or gloss). 

I can tell you that BE does not hire consultants and they are pretty strict about which locations can carry their products. I have converted so many of my girlfriends and female relatives (and a male one too...but that's a whole different story) that I should get some sort of finder's fee! It really is an amazing product. Have you ladies tried the new Rare Minerals nightime treatment? I'm a real sucker for anything new that promises to reduce wrinkles.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You guys are going to make me want to wear makeup







but I don't know how







makeup is so complicated


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay ladies, I have seen the advertising for this product and read all of the reviews here. I went to QVC.com to check it out as I was thinking about ordering. My concern is: I like a full coverage foundation and don't see how a powder base can offer that. Also, did not see a "kit". Do you have to mix the powder with water to make a cream or what?

Cheryl


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Cheryl,
I don't know how to explain it to you.....you almost have to see it to believe. No, you don't mix the powder with water. Literally you just have the powder on your face, BUT it isn't just any old powder. It is minerals that are finely ground. There is no filler or chemical other than the minerals. You use the brushes to apply but you use the brushes differently: you buff this into your skin. They have some videos on the internet so you can see how it is applied. And like Saltymalty cautioned, you kind of layer the minerals so that you don't have the cakey, powdery look. You start with a small amount, buff that in real good, and then if you don't get the coverage that you need, you add more and buff again, until you have the look that you want.

I like this set from the infomercial because it gives you two colors to try (in your tones) and it has all the brushes. I'm sure that you can get your money back if you don't like the product. I'm not sure how QVC does their starter sets. This is what I ordered for my mom when she tried mine and liked it.
http://www.bareescentuals.com/infomercial/

Here is the infomercial schedule. Maybe you can watch one and see how they apply.....
http://www.bareminerals.com/shows.html


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, thank you so much. A starter set is what I was looking for and didn't see one on QVC's website. I am going to go to the website you gave me and I will order one and see what I think. I may be coming to you again for advice. Thanks again...
Cheryl


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Susan, thank you so much. A starter set is what I was looking for and didn't see one on QVC's website. I am going to go to the website you gave me and I will order one and see what I think. I may be coming to you again for advice. Thanks again...
> Cheryl[/B]


I don't think QVC offers a starter set. They have color combo kits that include products beyond the basic starter sets offered by BE. They have eye and cheek color combos for $30, kits that usually include a couple of eye shadows, a blush, some brushes and mascara. But you definitely want to start with the infomercial kit. That is your best value because you'll get all the basics you need to get started. Once you decide you like the products then you can check out other retailers for their combo kits (Sephora, Ulta, and QVC).


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
I don't think QVC offers a starter set. They have color combo kits that include products beyond the basic starter sets offered by BE. They have eye and cheek color combos for $30, kits that usually include a couple of eye shadows, a blush, some brushes and mascara. But you definitely want to start with the infomercial kit. That is your best value because you'll get all the basics you need to get started. Once you decide you like the products then you can check out other retailers for their combo kits (Sephora, Ulta, and QVC).
[/QUOTE]


Salty, I ordered the starter kit from their website. I do go to Ulta quite a bit as there is one just 3-4 miles from my house, so after I figure out what I like, I will check them out. I got the starter kit for around $60 from the BE website. I have heard nothing but good things so I am anxious to try it.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Cheryl - I was very skeptical at first, too. The estee lauder makeup I wore for 20 years + was a max. coverage & I had tried many other foundations and never liked anything better. Until now! I actually put my estee lauder foundation on 1 side of my face & the BE foundation on the other & asked my husband which looked & covered better to him. He picked the BE foundation hands down! This powder foundation is not like any creme to powder foundations. It's hard to describe, it just blends with your skin. Since you have a store so close (Lucky you!







) You should go & have them do a makeunder on you & that way you'll know what foundation shade to go with!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll give you a fair warning...this stuff is very addictive! I never thought I would or could wear glimmery, sparkley eye colors...but now I love them. They are too much because you can really control the intensity of the shades with different application techniques.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

As I said before, I ordered the "starter kit" from the BE website and am awaiting it's arrival. We leave for vacation next week so I hope I get it before then. Anyway, when I ordered it, that automatically enrolls me in their club that has autoship. It says I can cancel that at any time. I am planning on going to Ulta after I get my make-up and see what they carry there before canceling. Does anyone know if it is the same price there as it is at the BE website? If it is, I will probably just let them go ahead and ship it to me every 60 days so i don't get caught without any. 

Cheryl


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> As I said before, I ordered the "starter kit" from the BE website and am awaiting it's arrival. We leave for vacation next week so I hope I get it before then. Anyway, when I ordered it, that automatically enrolls me in their club that has autoship. It says I can cancel that at any time. I am planning on going to Ulta after I get my make-up and see what they carry there before canceling. Does anyone know if it is the same price there as it is at the BE website? If it is, I will probably just let them go ahead and ship it to me every 60 days so i don't get caught without any.
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


I'm not sure about the pricing, so you'll have to check out with Ulta and see. I can tell you that the foundation lasts for a very long time. I would think that every 60 days will have you with foundation coming out of your ears! I go through a full sized foundation in about 5 to 6 months. Definitely do a price comparison before you cancel. You may also want to try a different shade of foundation in you auto ship. I never did the infomercial kit, I found out about it after I was well on my way...it is a really great deal to get started. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> Okay ladies, I have seen the advertising for this product and read all of the reviews here. I went to QVC.com to check it out as I was thinking about ordering. My concern is: I like a full coverage foundation and don't see how a powder base can offer that. Also, did not see a "kit". Do you have to mix the powder with water to make a cream or what?
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


I can't explain it either but it works. I ordered it the first time they had it on QVC several years ago. I will not use anything else. Last summer I was on vacation and ran out so I went to the store and bought some liquid makedup that I had used before and I hated it. Now I always make sure I have plenty of Bare Escentuals. My 15 year old granddaughter also uses it and loves it.
Dianne


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

When I was having my hair cut and colored this morning I saw an ad in Vogue for Neutrogena Minerals! Ever since I started wearing BE I don't even pay attention to other powders or foundations, so I was really surprised to see this. Here is a link: http://www.neutrogena.com/CosmeticsDetails_341.asp

Guess it's true that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Several lines are now producing mineral makeup. I still use Clinique three step and the woman behind the counter was telling me about all the new wonderful, NATURAL MINERAL products they are coming out with in the near future. I wonder what that means? I guess Estee Lauder (parent company of almost every brand out there in the department stores) is getting on that bandwagon too. I wonder if they will be producing their own version of mineral makeup.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I love BE, but I used Estee and Clinique for so many years (and still use 3 step), that I'd probably be interested in what they have to offer. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well, I love BE, but I used Estee and Clinique for so many years (and still use 3 step), that I'd probably be interested in what they have to offer. Thanks for the head's up.[/B]


All she said was "natural mineral products"...so what that means is really a mystery to me.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I saw the neutrogena ads and also physican's formula has a new mineral foundation too.

But anyway, I was going to go to Sephora to try out different colors for foundation, but the prices there are alot more then the BE website. Can anyone suggest the best way for some one who has no clue about application and color to go about getting this product? And what is the best products to start with? Thanks!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I love BE!!!! I bought it sometime after saltymalty's original posts and I have used it almost daily ever since then!! I didn't really wear any makeup prior to BE but I always felt like I should be using some kind of foundation. I think its really great -- I should have added this to the best tips I have found from this forum.

I also just got back from visiting my parents...and my mom loves the way it made my skin look better without looking like I am wearing makeup at all. I am definitely a huge fan of BE now -- Thank you saltymalty







!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I saw the neutrogena ads and also physican's formula has a new mineral foundation too.
> 
> But anyway, I was going to go to Sephora to try out different colors for foundation, but the prices there are alot more then the BE website. Can anyone suggest the best way for some one who has no clue about application and color to go about getting this product? And what is the best products to start with? Thanks!![/B]


I've only been using BE for a year, but my favorite things are the foundation, the mineral veil, and the kabuki brush. I ordered those at first and I'm just now getting around to checking out the eyeliner and stuff.
If you order a kit directly from BE they will come with a DVD that shows you how to apply it. The DVD is great if you've never used BE before (I just watched mine and I was doing a few things all wrong). The kabuki brush is really my favorite brush, but the concealer brush is good for spot treatment and undereye circles. I think if I had it to do over again, I would start with the kit so I would get the video and the three brushes, and they give you two different foudations so you can figure out your shade.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you! I think going through the website is my best bet too...I am just nervous about picking the wrong color...I have a weird skin tone (olive-y with red) and summer is coming and of course I like to get some sun so it changes again! I think I may check out the color still at Sephora and then just order it online.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I saw the neutrogena ads and also physican's formula has a new mineral foundation too.
> 
> But anyway, I was going to go to Sephora to try out different colors for foundation, but the prices there are alot more then the BE website. Can anyone suggest the best way for some one who has no clue about application and color to go about getting this product? And what is the best products to start with? Thanks!![/B]


Sephora has a starter kit that I think is around $60. It includes a kabuki, another brush, two small foundations (about 1/2 the regular size) and a mineral veil and a warmth. It is a good deal to get you started...but I would suggest that you take a look at the be website and see what starter kits they offer. The prices might be better than Sephora. As far as the foundation colors are concerned...I find that the shades are all very forgiving. Years ago when I did some modeling, my favorite make up artist matched foundation on my belly, of all places! The thing I like most about BE is that you can customize the foundation shades yourself by mixing a little of this with some of that. I have a yellow undertone (thanks to my Italian heritage) and wear the medium beige mixed with a bit of medium tan. I mix a bit more when I have more color, less in the winter. Some times I throw some fairly light into it as well. If you are pink undertoned, you'll want to stick with medium. They used to use color codes, but have switched to foundation color names. If you give me an idea of your coloring...hair, eyes, skin tone (yellow, pink, neutral/warm, neutral/cool) and what colors you prefer (ivory vs. white, pink vs. blue, green vs. red) I can make some suggestions. It isn't inexpensive product, but a little does go a long way. Ladies of those who use BE how long does it take you to go through a full sized foundation? It takes me at least 5 months. 

If you want to try e-bay for supply, just be very careful. Many times sellers offer sample sizes while picturing full sized BE jars. The delphi forum www.beaddicts.com maintains a recommended seller's list that you should check out before buying on e-bay.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > I saw the neutrogena ads and also physican's formula has a new mineral foundation too.
> >
> > But anyway, I was going to go to Sephora to try out different colors for foundation, but the prices there are alot more then the BE website. Can anyone suggest the best way for some one who has no clue about application and color to go about getting this product? And what is the best products to start with? Thanks!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

My cousin uses BE, and it looks great on her, I personally have the Kabuki (??) brush and the mineral veil, both I really like. All of my other makeup is mainly chanel (eye shadow, lip gloss, blush, powder) and a prescriptive foundation (i like this becaues I use it as a concealer and it's not heavy at all). I also heard a lot of great things about armani foundation. I think BE is best for those who want a really natural makeup look, it looks great in the summer time


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have dark hair, brown eyes and I have a French/Irish heritage...which I def. have a mix of the two types of skin. I have yellow undertones but I have alot of red on the surface, I scar easily. I am normally very pale, but I tan very easily (and like to stay a little bit tan, but not middle of July tan). I usually use a medium beige (Estee Lauder) for foundation, but it can be orange-y on me, if I don't tan (think oompaloompa relative)

I look better in cream then white, gold then silver, I don't look good in yellow or white unless I am tan. I don't know about blue vs. pink or red vs. green. That is really cool that you use to model. I bet you picked up alot of great tips. 

Here is a pic of me and the beast in the middle of December no tan whatsoever. Thanks again for any help...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172231
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fenway's Mom - Your complexion is similar to mine & I ended up liking the Medium Beige the best. The Medium left me with that orange tint look. I would definately try the Medium Beige. For summer when I'm tan, I'm goingt to bump up to the Medium Tan. Good Luck!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

First, you are gorgeous! Your coloring is beautiful...I agree that medium beige is a good place to start. I wouldn't go any lighter. You may want to take a look for samples of medium tan (more reddish) and tan (more golden) to add as a mixer for the foundation. I will mix, but I also use medium tan and/or tan as I would warmth. This time of year, warmth is too strong for me to pull off.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

My kit arrived today. It took less than a week and I didn't pay the extra $15 for expedited shipping so that was pretty quick. We leave on vacation in 5 days and I was hoping it would be here before then. I am going to sit down and watch the dvd so I can try the makeup tomorrow. Would do it today but I went out to meet some friends for lunch so my make-up was already on before it came. I am so excited - will let you know what I think...

Cheryl


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Have you ladies tried the new Rare Minerals nightime treatment? I'm a real sucker for anything new that promises to reduce wrinkles.[/B]


I just got the nightime treatment this week. I think it feels really good on, plus it looks really nice. The application is a little wierd, because it doesn't seem like much product is getting through the spongy thing; but like most BE stuff, less is probably more anyway, and I always have to get used to new things.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170070
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I broke down and bought some. I went with the medium and I see what you mean about not seeming like much product is getting through. But I can feel it on my skin and with my 10x mirror (I need it to pluck out those pesky chin hairs) I can tell the minerals are there. I've used it for the past two nights and I have to say that my skin seems softer when I wake up. I haven't really noticed anything else, but I'm not expecting an overnight miracle. I'll keep everyone posted on my review...so far I think it's a nice product for the experienced BE user...I wouldn't start a newbie out on Rare Minerals. I like the concept although the delivery is different. I do know that many ladies apply BE with a flocked sponge and this is similar to that. I may end up just applying with a regular brush...but for now, I'm using it as recommended. Bellasmommy, how do you like the rare minerals thus far?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have used Clinique since college. I use the 3 step skin care twice a day and all of the other makeup products except mascara and eyeliner. OK you all have convinced that I need to change. Isn't it sad that the more makeup that you wear to cover flaws and wrinkles just makes the wrinkles show up more.







I plan to call them right now. Julia


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=173627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good







I think I'm starting to like the idea of wearing just a little. My skin looks the same with the nightime treatment, but I haven't had any breakouts lately (the BE foudation has helped with that too) and my skin feels really good.


----------

